# "The Driver", Ryan O'Neal, Bruce Dern



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

On MAX- East now, coming up on MAX -West

Those that say the greatest chase scenes on film are in "Bullitt" or "The French Connection" haven't seen "The Driver".

O'Neal plays a professional getaway driver for hire who is set-up by a determined cop played by Dern who doesn't mind bending the rules. The plot is complicated by several twists and turns.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Great flick indeed. An underrated gem from dir. Walter Hill (The Warriors).


----------

